# Ball Roadmaster Challenger 18



## marklv

Has anyone received their watch yet? I ordered back in October and now I'm getting told that production has been delayed. I'm not very impressed by Ball - this is very poor customer service.


----------



## BundyBear

Hi! You would have received a production update wouldn’t you? I did go through a period of anxiety when I did a Ball Watch pre-order and realised that patience is key to any pre-order. You will soon forget your unhappiness once you get your watch.


----------



## timefleas

marklv said:


> Has anyone received their watch yet? I ordered back in October and now I'm getting told that production has been delayed. I'm not very impressed by Ball - this is very poor customer service.


Generally, people who value "customer service" purchase their watches from an AD, while those who prefer low prices buy online through pre-order, gray market, and so forth--there is a natural and expected trade off therein. Most folks understand that even the best laid plans can go awry, and wouldn't expect anything else--as Dogbert suggests, patience is the better part of valor when dealing with pre-orders--from ANY company. Best of luck.


----------



## Citizen V

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi! You would have received a production update wouldn't you? I did go through a period of anxiety when I did a Ball Watch pre-order and realised that patience is key to any pre-order. You will soon forget your unhappiness once you get your watch.


Ball did not send out a production update (yet). They've been on holiday so it might be coming in a few days. The update would have come directly from CS. This is what I was told when I asked:



> Your timepiece is still in production. Our watchmakers had to face a delay due to a delated delivery for a missing piece by one of our suppliers.
> They now estimate that your timepiece will be shipped in the second half of June.
> 
> Please be ensured that we'll inform you as soon as your timepieces has been shipped.
> 
> We're deeply sorry for the extra waiting time and we stay at your disposal.


I'm sure I'll momentarily forget this unhappiness when I receive the watch, but I'll still remember the how this pre-order went and it'll affect any future purchases. It's not like this is the first pre-order they've delivered late.


----------



## Nokie

Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## marklv

I sure hope that patience will bring its reward. I received the same update about a 'missing' component - I assume they mean the COSC movement from ETA?


----------



## mitch57

The following is the message I got from Ball.

*"Thank you for your message.

Your order is still in production. We're waiting for a missing piece by one of our suppliers to finalize the assembly of your timepiece.

In any case, we'll contact you before we send out your order.

We apologize for the extra waiting time and we stay at your disposal.
Kind Regards,
Florine"*

Frankly, I've lost interest and would prefer to cancel my order but have heard that's not an option since all of these pre-orders are considered "custom" orders because they are limited editions.

I've moved on to other watch companies that will hold better resale values. My plan now is to just sell this Ball Watch as soon as I receive it.

My Ball AD isn't happy with Ball either. Ball's sales direct to buyers has really stirred the pot with many ADs. Frankly, I don't blame the ADs at all. I think many ADs have just stopped carrying the brand because of Ball's direct sales to customers.


----------



## bluedialer

You pre-ordered. New watch models often take a long time from press release or announcement and actual finished pieces hitting the market.

Do you prefer they cut corners to rush? use mass backstocked tritium tubes, movements, and recycled parts from refurbished/returned watches?


----------



## Citizen V

bluedialer said:


> You pre-ordered. New watch models often take a long time from press release or announcement and actual finished pieces hitting the market.


We're all well aware of that. It's already been 6 months since the end of the pre-order campaign. I don't see people complaining about that 6 month wait here.



bluedialer said:


> Do you prefer they cut corners to rush? use mass backstocked tritium tubes, movements, and recycled parts from refurbished/returned watches?


I prefer they give us a more accurate estimate of completion date. Ball has consistently underestimate how long delivery will take for pre-orders, and at this point should have better estimations. In the event completion is delayed, I expect a notice of it. May came and went, and they didn't send out any email informing us of this month delay.


----------



## marklv

mitch57 said:


> The following is the message I got from Ball.
> 
> *"Thank you for your message.
> 
> Your order is still in production. We're waiting for a missing piece by one of our suppliers to finalize the assembly of your timepiece.
> 
> In any case, we'll contact you before we send out your order.
> 
> We apologize for the extra waiting time and we stay at your disposal.
> Kind Regards,
> Florine"*
> 
> Frankly, I've lost interest and would prefer to cancel my order but have heard that's not an option since all of these pre-orders are considered "custom" orders because they are limited editions.
> 
> I've moved on to other watch companies that will hold better resale values. My plan now is to just sell this Ball Watch as soon as I receive it.
> 
> My Ball AD isn't happy with Ball either. Ball's sales direct to buyers has really stirred the pot with many ADs. Frankly, I don't blame the ADs at all. I think many ADs have just stopped carrying the brand because of Ball's direct sales to customers.


Ball is a funny company. Their watches are really quite nice, some are extremely nice, and they use a lot of chronometer movements. The problem with Ball is that they can't seem to make their minds up as to whether they want to be a high end brand or a mid range one.


----------



## marklv

Citizen V said:


> We're all well aware of that. It's already been 6 months since the end of the pre-order campaign. I don't see people complaining about that 6 month wait here.


Well, I'm complaining about it. It has been seven months since my pre-order and that is a long time in an old man's life!  It would be tragic if some buyers pass away before their watches arrive.



Citizen V said:


> I prefer they give us a more accurate estimate of completion date. Ball has consistently underestimate how long delivery will take for pre-orders, and at this point should have better estimations. In the event completion is delayed, I expect a notice of it. May came and went, and they didn't send out any email informing us of this month delay.


Damn right.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Pet peeve of mine. Give me a date and stick to it. If you shell out money you deserve it on time.


----------



## mitch57

I've made a request today to cancel my order. Partly because of them basically lying about the shipping dates and partially about telling me that they are waiting for a missing part from their suppliers. I thought this model had an in house movement. I also thought they made their own watch parts.

Either way, I doubt they will let me cancel my order. I will most likely flip/put it up for sale as soon as it arrives. This will be my last Ball Watch purchase.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Let us know what they say. I asked once for the same reason and was told no. I love this company but I think the preorder crowdfunding style is nonsense. We are financing them and they can’t deliver. It’s turning me off to the brand.


----------



## timefleas

Although I love Ball, I would never buy pre-order from them--to me, it would be like buying something off of the shopper's channel--looks good (maybe), good price, but no one has seen it in the flesh yet, and will ship when enough orders have been received, when the production problems have been resolved, and so forth. You are the creators of your own black holes--no sympathies here, as I am a long time supporter of doing business directly with ADs, such as our great Ball Forum Sponsor, Topper Jewelers (Rob Caplan), or delving into the used markets, where known watches with acceptable track records can be had at great prices. Pre-orders are at best a speculative enterprise, and with the low prices, go the problems and pratfalls of buying something not yet in full production--most people know and accept that _before _placing their orders.


----------



## clerkpalmer

timefleas said:


> Although I love Ball, I would never buy pre-order from them--to me, it would be like buying something off of the shopper's channel--looks good (maybe), good price, but no one has seen it in the flesh yet, and will ship when enough orders have been received, when the production problems have been resolved, and so forth. You are the creators of your own black holes--no sympathies here, as I am a long time supporter of doing business directly with ADs, such as our great Ball Forum Sponsor, Topper Jewelers (Rob Caplan), or delving into the used markets, where known watches with acceptable track records can be had at great prices. Pre-orders are at best a speculative enterprise, and with the low prices, go the problems and pratfalls of buying something not yet in full production--most people know and accept that _before _placing their orders.


Whatever happened to just making a product and selling it After its done? Is that so difficult?


----------



## larkja

This whole pre-order process seems a bit of a Ponzi scheme to me. Let's say they sell 1,000 watches at 2,000 a pop. So they gross $2,000,000. That's not $2m in profit; that just in revenue. With all the watchmakers, execs, and product, let's say that $2m allows them to operate for a couple months (no, I have no idea what their annual expenses are). If the lead time is 6 months, that $2m isn't even paying for the amount of time to build and ship the watches. So, they need to come up with another pre-order to fund the next couple of months.

Since they have cut out the ADs, they don't really have a consistent source of income. So, they have to keep coming up with new pre-orders in order to fund past pre-orders. At some point, it will come crashing down. Now, factor in delays, etc, and I don't see how they can sustain this.

JMHO


----------



## Citizen V

timefleas said:


> Pre-orders are at best a speculative enterprise, and with the low prices, go the problems and pratfalls of buying something not yet in full production--most people know and accept that _before _placing their orders.


I've participated in my fair share of group orders and pre-orders and any company worth their salt would have communicated the delay. We're 10 days into June and there's still no email update simply telling everyone what happened.

I'm used to this seeing this from 1 man operations and smaller companies, but expected better from Ball.

After this, I'd never pre-order from them again either. I won't be canceling my pre-order though. I still want the watch .

Update: they sent an email today.



> Thank you for your order of the Roadmaster Challenger 18 models..
> Further to our previous update, we regret to inform you that we have encountered an unforeseeable interruption in our production process and your order (No.XXXXX) will be shipped out within this month instead of the original April - May delivery schedule..
> 
> Please accept our sincere apology for the inconvenience caused by the delay and understand that we are working on rerouting the shipping procedure to make sure your order reaches you as soon as possible..
> 
> Words cannot express our gratitude for your appreciation of our timepieces and your support in the innovative pre-order programs. It is the driving force behind our continuous improvement. Once your order has been dispatched, you will receive a notification from either us or our courier service providers. In the meantime, please do not hesitate to contact us [email protected] assistance.


----------



## mitch57

I got this notice from Ball today. I believe they were probably inundated with emails from unhappy customers about the delivery delays. Otherwise, I believe they would have remained silent on the issue.

None the less, this email should have been sent out as soon as they knew they couldn't meet the delivery times. Not after the fact...

*IMPORTANT NOTICE ON DELIVERY

Dear Mitch,

Thank you for your order of the Roadmaster Challenger 18 models. 
Further to our previous update, we regret to inform you that we have encountered an unforeseeable interruption in our production process and your order (No.41323) will be shipped out within this month instead of the original April - May delivery schedule.

Please accept our sincere apology for the inconvenience caused by the delay and understand that we are working on rerouting the shipping procedure to make sure your order reaches you as soon as possible.

Words cannot express our gratitude for your appreciation of our timepieces and your support in the innovative pre-order programs. It is the driving force behind our continuous improvement. Once your order has been dispatched, you will receive a notification from either us or our courier service providers. In the meantime, please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] for assistance.

Faithfully yours,
George Southwell
BALL Watch Company SA*


----------



## Triton9

marklv said:


> I sure hope that patience will bring its reward. I received the same update about a 'missing' component - I assume they mean the COSC movement from ETA?


You didn't know non complication model used in house movement and still COSC cert?


----------



## Triton9

larkja said:


> This whole pre-order process seems a bit of a Ponzi scheme to me. Let's say they sell 1,000 watches at 2,000 a pop. So they gross $2,000,000. That's not $2m in profit; that just in revenue. With all the watchmakers, execs, and product, let's say that $2m allows them to operate for a couple months (no, I have no idea what their annual expenses are). If the lead time is 6 months, that $2m isn't even paying for the amount of time to build and ship the watches. So, they need to come up with another pre-order to fund the next couple of months.
> 
> Since they have cut out the ADs, they don't really have a consistent source of income. So, they have to keep coming up with new pre-orders in order to fund past pre-orders. At some point, it will come crashing down. Now, factor in delays, etc, and I don't see how they can sustain this.
> 
> JMHO


Ball running a Ponzi scheme is as good as swatch group is forfieiting all their warranty claim if it happen. Stop being a hater.


----------



## mitch57

I just got the email below from Ball. You can see my question and her response. Based on her response, if the order is delayed 60 days after their original shipment date then you can cancel the order. That could still happen if they continue having delays..

*Florine (BALL Watch Company SA) 
Jun 12, 08:43 CEST 
Hello Mitch,

That's correct. 
As per our terms and conditions, that you've accepted at the time of purchase, you can withdraw the sales contract when we have a delay of more then 60 days after the initial delivery period. In that case, we'll give you a full refund.

I understand that you have been waiting for a long time and am very sorry for this additional wait.
Please be ensured that we're doing everything in our power to ship your watch as soon as possible.
Kind Regards,
Florine

Mitch Wayman 
Jun 11, 18:14 CEST

So, I can't cancel this order?

Mitch
*


----------



## Bruce R

I get the anxiety, but if they said April/May and it comes in June then that seems reasonable.


----------



## gs300999s

Which model did you get? I missed out and hoping to get one off the secondary market.


----------



## mitch57

gs300999s said:


> Which model did you get? I missed out and hoping to get one off the secondary market.


I ordered the Roadmaster Challenger 40MM with the blue dial.


----------



## marklv

My Roadmaster Challenger arrived today!! And a great watch it is. I got the 43mm version in blue dial and bezel and it absolutely rocks! This is one fine timepiece and well worth the wait. The lume is INCREDIBLE - you really have to see it - it lights up INSTANTLY in the dark!


----------



## paintingtiger

marklv said:


> My Roadmaster Challenger arrived today!! And a great watch it is. I got the 43mm version in blue dial and bezel and it absolutely rocks! This is one fine timepiece and well worth the wait. The lume is INCREDIBLE - you really have to see it - it lights up INSTANTLY in the dark!


How about a pic?


----------



## Triton9

I have not received a single email from ball so far..... Will they inform or email you before they start shipping?


----------



## BundyBear

marklv said:


> My Roadmaster Challenger arrived today!! And a great watch it is. I got the 43mm version in blue dial and bezel and it absolutely rocks! This is one fine timepiece and well worth the wait. The lume is INCREDIBLE - you really have to see it - it lights up INSTANTLY in the dark!


Like my response to you when you started this thread is that you will forget all the unhappiness when you receive your watch. 

Wear it good health and please share you happiness by posting a wrist shot. Thanks!


----------



## Triton9

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like my response to you when you started this thread is that you will forget all the unhappiness when you receive your watch.
> 
> Wear it good health and please share you happiness by posting a wrist shot. Thanks!


From other forum members, it claimed the watch will shipped only end of June. I dont think anyone involved in the pre order got their watch yet. Since the one who claimed to receive the watch can't produce any photo evidence to back his words.


----------



## BundyBear

Triton9 said:


> From other forum members, it claimed the watch will shipped only end of June. I dont think anyone involved in the pre order got their watch yet. Since the one who claimed to receive the watch can't produce any photo evidence to back his words.


Well, I don't know. I give everyone the benefit of doubt as there is no reason for the OP to lie in this instance. He was the one that was extremely anxious and started this thread and I was the first to respond saying that the delay is expected and the agony of the long, anxious wait will go away once he receives it.

I am in Australia and they send all the Australian orders to the main distributor who re-packs them and puts them in the mail to be sent out to customers. I think it would be the same in the US. The email you get will be from your distributor and the tracking number will be from the courier service they use.


----------



## Citizen V

Triton9 said:


> I have not received a single email from ball so far..... Will they inform or email you before they start shipping?


You haven't received any of the emails, or just the shipping email?

I haven't received any shipping information either, but I placed my order pretty late on Oct 31. I wonder if they're going in order?


----------



## Ballcbn

Seems that someone already got it. But for me, still no any updated, even email....
(Photo cr. as in photo)


----------



## marklv

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Like my response to you when you started this thread is that you will forget all the unhappiness when you receive your watch.
> 
> Wear it good health and please share you happiness by posting a wrist shot. Thanks!


I will post a shot later today. The watch is great - currently running at -1 second every 24 hours, which is fine with me.


----------



## marklv

Ballcbn said:


> Seems that someone already got it. But for me, still no any updated, even email....
> (Photo cr. as in photo)


Mine looks exactly like that one. Gorgeous and accurate - I can't ask for anything more, especially at the price I paid. Kudos to Ball.


----------



## Triton9

This one is the ETA one. I think in house movement will be much later.


----------



## mitch57

Triton9 said:


> This one is the ETA one. I think in house movement will be much later.


To much later and those that have grown tired of waiting will be able to cancel their order. Ball stated that their policy is to allow cancellations if the watch doesn't ship within 60 days of their original shipping date. That would be towards the end of July sometime based on their original shipping date notification emails I believe.


----------



## Igorek

Triton9 said:


> This one is the ETA one. I think in house movement will be much later.


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## Triton9

Igorek said:


> Where did you get this info from?


Hi, is ETA movement more difficult to get ready compare to in house movement? I will bet the later. In house movement is exclusive, the production is small and also more difficult to produce due it's scarity.


----------



## Triton9

mitch57 said:


> To much later and those that have grown tired of waiting will be able to cancel their order. Ball stated that their policy is to allow cancellations if the watch doesn't ship within 60 days of their original shipping date. That would be towards the end of July sometime based on their original shipping date notification emails I believe.


Thanks for the info but I have no intention to cancel even beyond 60days. I believe ball can delivered a good product. I rather received a late perfect product than a crook product on time.


----------



## Ptolomej

Cmon people , whats the news, has anyone received the in-house movement challenger road-master 18, or any model for that matter, lets see some pictures ...


----------



## Citizen V

I haven't been around for other Ball pre-orders, but it seems surprising there aren't more pictures if people are receiving them.


----------



## Ticktocker

November pre-order? According to the history of pre-order watches, there should be at least a couple for sale here by now, not to mention pictures a go-go.


----------



## Citizen V

Speaking of for sale... I was just doing a search and saw one on Chrono24. This the most pictures I've seen of one so far!


----------



## gs300999s

sweet. if ever you wanna flock it off let me know.


----------



## gs300999s

sweet. if ever you wanna flock it off let me know.


----------



## Citizen V

Anyone else not able to see the last 1-2 pages of this thread? Where did they go?


----------



## lexurg

Citizen V said:


> Anyone else not able to see the last 1-2 pages of this thread? Where did they go?


Same here. It seems has also happened to few more threads I follow.
Switching to the Threaded mode makes other pages somewhat accessible.


----------



## bluedialer

Hmm


----------



## Triggers Broom

mitch57 said:


> I just got the email below from Ball. You can see my question and her response. Based on her response, if the order is delayed 60 days after their original shipment date then you can cancel the order. That could still happen if they continue having delays..
> 
> *Florine (BALL Watch Company SA)
> Jun 12, 08:43 CEST
> Hello Mitch,
> 
> That's correct.
> As per our terms and conditions, that you've accepted at the time of purchase, you can withdraw the sales contract when we have a delay of more then 60 days after the initial delivery period. In that case, we'll give you a full refund.
> 
> I understand that you have been waiting for a long time and am very sorry for this additional wait.
> Please be ensured that we're doing everything in our power to ship your watch as soon as possible.
> Kind Regards,
> Florine
> 
> Mitch Wayman
> Jun 11, 18:14 CEST
> 
> So, I can't cancel this order?
> 
> Mitch
> *


I think you would have more luck in cancelling the order if you used a credit card.


----------



## BundyBear

I think there is something wrong with the forum software and I cannot see any new posts. It is only displaying page 4 and posts from 6 days ago. Do any of you have this issue?


----------



## Triggers Broom

Mork calling Orson!


----------



## Citizen V

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think there is something wrong with the forum software and I cannot see any new posts. It is only displaying page 4 and posts from 6 days ago. Do any of you have this issue?


I did for several days, but it's fixed now for me. I can see and respond to your post .

As for the original topic... it looks like their estimate of end of June was also incorrect. While they did manage to ship a few watches, it seems fair to assume the majority won't ship this month.


----------



## BundyBear

Citizen V said:


> I did for several days, but it's fixed now for me. I can see and respond to your post .
> 
> As for the original topic... it looks like their estimate of end of June was also incorrect. While they did manage to ship a few watches, it seems fair to assume the majority won't ship this month.


Thanks. Win some, lose some. I can see this thread now but I have over 400 posts missing in my total post count and I don't know which threads did they come from. Never mind, we'll move on.


----------



## lexurg

Update on delivery: https://mailchi.mp/ballwatch/roadmaster-challenger-18-delivery-update-250617

_we have almost completed the delivery for this program and the remaining orders will be dispatched from our workshop in Switzerland no later than 19 July 2019_​


----------



## Triton9

lexurg said:


> Update on delivery: https://mailchi.mp/ballwatch/roadmaster-challenger-18-delivery-update-250617
> _we have almost completed the delivery for this program and the remaining orders will be dispatched from our workshop in Switzerland no later than 19 July 2019_​


Me too.

Received email about my watch and shipping is imminent according to them. They claimed I will received email regards to the shipment of my watch from Switzerland soon. Its much earlier than I expected. Thnking they will ship only by end of July 

Those in Europe will received your beautiful Ball Roadmaster Challenger 18 soon than rest of the continent.


----------



## Citizen V

lexurg said:


> Update on delivery: https://mailchi.mp/ballwatch/roadmaster-challenger-18-delivery-update-250617
> 
> _we have almost completed the delivery for this program and the remaining orders will be dispatched from our workshop in Switzerland no later than 19 July 2019_​


Interesting. I didn't get this email but got all the previous email. It's nice to see them updating us before the month ends.

I did get a response from CS and they said my watch was going to ship "today". It's also earlier than I expected. I had thought it'd be mid-July before mine would ship.

EDIT: I just got my shipping notification! The delivery timing works out perfect since I'll actually be at home that day.


----------



## lexurg

It seems Ball is prioritizing the Roadmaster Challenger 18 campaign-in their today's delivery update emails for other pre-orders (Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II, Engineer II Skindiver Heritage, and Engineer III Dreamer):

_Due to backlog from other programs, we unfortunately are only shipping out AeroGMT II orders in small scale at the moment, but we are confident to be able to focus our energy starting next week and ship out all orders by 24 July 2019._​
_While we are in the midst of sending out all the orders from this program, we foresee that the delivery will go into July with a ship-out date no later than 24 July 2019._​


----------



## innivus

I just received an e-mail today that my watch shipped - a 40mm roadster challenger M with in-house movement. According to FedEx, should get here Monday. Once I pick it up I'll share some pics.

(Can't say I'm thrilled about the delay, but in the grand scheme of pre-order campaigns, a few weeks delay is actually not too bad, IMHO).


----------



## Igorek

innivus said:


> I just received an e-mail today that my watch shipped - a 40mm roadster challenger M with in-house movement. According to FedEx, should get here Monday. Once I pick it up I'll share some pics.
> 
> (Can't say I'm thrilled about the delay, but in the grand scheme of pre-order campaigns, a few weeks delay is actually not too bad, IMHO).


Same, should be here sometime next week hopefully. Cant wait! 

Don't care about delay i just hope the movement and watch is good and i will not be disappointed with it in a long term.


----------



## Triton9

Igorek said:


> Same, should be here sometime next week hopefully. Cant wait!
> 
> Don't care about delay i just hope the movement and watch is good and i will not be disappointed with it in a long term.


A good finish and long last COSC cert reliable watch is better than a deliver on time but shabby half job done watch. Congrat!


----------



## lexurg

Judging by available photos, the triangular marker on the bezel differs from what is on renders.









Also, if it matters, Engineer II Skindiver Heritage has the same shape.


----------



## Citizen V

lexurg said:


> Judging by available photos, the triangular marker on the bezel differs from what is on renders.
> 
> View attachment 14270605
> 
> 
> Also, if it matters, Engineer II Skindiver Heritage has the same shape.


Wow. I thought something looked different on the real life photos, but never compared it to the renders. That's disappointing. I prefer the render's design.


----------



## lexurg

Citizen V said:


> Wow. I thought something looked different on the real life photos, but never compared it to the renders. That's disappointing. I prefer the render's design.


I personally still not sure how to feel about this change. More smoother shape (similar to Tudor Pelagos) would be nicer, though.


----------



## Citizen V

lexurg said:


> I personally still not sure how to feel about this change. More smoother shape (similar to Tudor Pelagos) would be nice IMO.


Ah, I mainly like render's pip design because it's smaller and seems more elegant. I'm not a fan of how the real marker has a "rectangular" tube surrounded by a circular frame.


----------



## Igorek

Hmm, tracking says it should be here tomorrow, shouldn't it arrive from a distributor here in US? I just hope I will not pay any import tax :-s. I don't remember if it was like that from my 1st Ball preorder.


----------



## Citizen V

According to their website's terms under Delivery - Shipping costs:



> 3.4. International orders are subject to import taxes, customs duties and fees levied by the destination country. Customs policies vary widely from country to country. Your best course of action would be to contact your local customs office if You are unsure of these fees. Depending on the country of delivery, additional paperwork can be requested by our forwarder. Customs clearance procedures may cause delays in delivery. We are in no way responsible for these costs or delays. *Taxes and VAT duties are included in payments for the following countries: Eurozone (Except Portugal), Switzerland, Australia, USA, Mexico, United Kingdom).* BALL Watch Company SA does not act as importer of record. The Taxes and VAT duties are paid in advance by the foreign shipper, which acts as importer, on behalf of the ultimate consignee, the end buyer. Taxes and VAT duties are paid in the country of final destination.


I'm not expecting any import costs, but this is my first Ball pre-order.


----------



## BundyBear

Citizen V said:


> According to their website's terms under Delivery - Shipping costs:
> I'm not expecting any import costs, but this is my first Ball pre-order.


Correct. Australia is one of the countries that they add taxes to during check-out. I didn't have to pay anything extra as they send all the watches to the master AD in Australia who pays the import duties and taxes to the Government. What happened is that the master AD re-packages and sends them individually. Ball USA probably takes care of that for you.

I hope that you will be getting your watch soon.


----------



## Citizen V

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Correct. Australia is one of the countries that they add taxes to during check-out. I didn't have to pay anything extra as they send all the watches to the master AD in Australia who pays the import duties and taxes to the Government. What happened is that the master AD re-packages and sends them individually. Ball USA probably takes care of that for you.
> 
> I hope that you will be getting your watch soon.


Oh, the reason Igorek is concerned is because Ball shipped them directly from Switzerland this time. They didn't go through Ball USA.


----------



## BundyBear

Citizen V said:


> Oh, the reason Igorek is concerned is because Ball shipped them directly from Switzerland this time. They didn't go through Ball USA.


Thanks! Now, that is pretty strange. Are there any issues (rumblings) in the background that we are not aware of? I know that there are less ADs here in Australia compared to two years ago. The only AD in my city as well as another in Sydney has also given up their Ball Watch dealer status.


----------



## Citizen V

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks! Now, that is pretty strange. Are there any issues (rumblings) in the background that we are not aware of? I know that there are less ADs here in Australia compared to two years ago. The only AD in my city as well as another in Sydney has also given up their Ball Watch dealer status.


I haven't followed the brand very much recently, so I'm not sure. Based the following statement in one of their past emails, I believe they're just trying to get the watches to us faster:



> Please accept our sincere apology for the inconvenience caused by the delay and understand that we are working on rerouting the shipping procedure to make sure your order reaches you as soon as possible.


----------



## Citizen V

Mine arrived!










One of my first thoughts was how chunky the bracelet made the watch head look, but that's not the reason I took it off the bracelet already. I was too lazy to resize it. I was also apparently too lazy to remove my Isofrane from my OWC because it uses a bar with Torx screws. So I went for the rubber strap that came with my Skindiver.

There are some designs elements I'm not totally in love with, but I'm happy with it overall.


----------



## Triton9

Citizen V said:


> Mine arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my first thoughts was how chunky the bracelet made the watch head look, but that's not the reason I took it off the bracelet already. I was too lazy to resize it. I was also apparently too lazy to remove my Isofrane from my OWC because it uses a bar with Torx screws. So I went for the rubber strap that came with my Skindiver.
> 
> There are some designs elements I'm not totally in love with, but I'm happy with it overall.


We need photo.... Is yours with in house movement?


----------



## Citizen V

Triton9 said:


> We need photo.... Is yours with in house movement?


There's a photo there, but I direct linked it instead of attaching it. Maybe it's blocked on your end. I attached it to the post this time.

Yeah mine is with in-house movement, 40mm.


----------



## Triton9

Looks great for 40mm. Congrat!


----------



## Citizen V

Thanks. Any word on yours?


----------



## Triton9

Citizen V said:


> Thanks. Any word on yours?


Not yet but I am not hurry to get it. Thanks for asking. :-!

But if in hand, I will love to try out the power reserve living up to 80hrs it claim and the timing for a day/week cos it is COSC certify. It needs to stay in that spec.


----------



## paintingtiger

Citizen V said:


> Triton9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need photo.... Is yours with in house movement?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a photo there, but I direct linked it instead of attaching it. Maybe it's blocked on your end. I attached it to the post this time.
> 
> Yeah mine is with in-house movement, 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 14276587
Click to expand...

Wow, that looks really awesome. Looks great on that strap, but I would love to see it on the bracelet as well. How do you think it compares size wise to the skindiver?


----------



## jrgoffin

The 40mm looks nice, especially since the cyclops is closer to the bezel than the 43mm version. Waiting on my blue/blue 40mm that was supposed to be here this morning, but no sign of FedEx yet.


----------



## Citizen V

paintingtiger said:


> Wow, that looks really awesome. Looks great on that strap, but I would love to see it on the bracelet as well. How do you think it compares size wise to the skindiver?


Good question. I think it's very similar size wise. The lugs of the Roadmaster Challenger are a bit shorter, but the dial size makers it appear to wear little larger. When measured, it's only a fraction of a mm wider than the Skindiver but I think the narrower bezel makes the dial look larger.

I'm resizing my bracelet now. I'm also very interested to see what it looks like on the bracelet.


----------



## paintingtiger

Citizen V said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks really awesome. Looks great on that strap, but I would love to see it on the bracelet as well. How do you think it compares size wise to the skindiver?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I think it's very similar size wise. The lugs of the Roadmaster Challenger are a bit shorter, but the dial size makers it appear to wear little larger. When measured, it's only a fraction of a mm wider than the Skindiver but I think the narrower bezel makes the dial look larger.
> 
> I'm resizing my bracelet now. I'm also very interested to see what it looks like on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14277873
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comparison, and side by side photo. Very helpful. The Roadmaster looks to me a little more svelte, less chunky, than the skindiver.


----------



## Willemhag

Received mine today, I have the 
Roadmaster Challenger 18 TMT Celsius
40mm Blue bezel, blue dial

Will share some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Igorek

Here's mine


----------



## paintingtiger

Igorek said:


> Here's mine


Wow, that blue on blue looks great!


----------



## Willemhag




----------



## Triton9

paintingtiger said:


> Wow, that blue on blue looks great!


Agree. Think the blue looks the best.


----------



## innivus

Received mine yesterday. Wore it only to walk the dog and take pics out of the apartment. 

Quick thoughts: it’s a hefty, well-built watch. Feels and wears bigger than the 40mm. The blue/blue combo has depth and subtlety - that depth is helped by the height of the watch, which means the bezel sits a bit higher. The slight yellow of the markers works with the blue. That said, the quality of the watch is obvious from the beginning. Definitely a winner for the price spent. 

Biggest surprise: the bracelet the design is really unique, and the way it fits into the watch makes the entire set up look integrated. Maybe the best head/bracelet design I’ve come across in quite some time. 

Still 50/50 whether I’ll keep it (bought a few more than I should have between preorder and arrival, so a few have to go).


----------



## Igorek

The watch is 40mm with the bezel it is 42mm.


----------



## innivus

Since it’s a Ball, the obligatory lume pic:


----------



## paintingtiger

innivus said:


> Received mine yesterday. Wore it only to walk the dog and take pics out of the apartment.
> 
> Quick thoughts: it's a hefty, well-built watch. Feels and wears bigger than the 40mm. The blue/blue combo has depth and subtlety - that depth is helped by the height of the watch, which means the bezel sits a bit higher. The slight yellow of the markers works with the blue. That said, the quality of the watch is obvious from the beginning. Definitely a winner for the price spent.
> 
> Biggest surprise: the bracelet the design is really unique, and the way it fits into the watch makes the entire set up look integrated. Maybe the best head/bracelet design I've come across in quite some time.
> 
> Still 50/50 whether I'll keep it (bought a few more than I should have between preorder and arrival, so a few have to go).


Nice to see it on the bracelet. Looks very nice. I always wondered how the bracelet/head connection would look in person, with it's integrated look. I like the idea of it but wondered if it would be too bulky or awkward looking. Judging from your pics, it seems very nicely done and almost seamless.


----------



## BundyBear

innivus said:


> Since it's a Ball, the obligatory lume pic:


That's a winner! The lume on a Ball Watch is just fantastic


----------



## Igorek

So i wore the watch for 2 days and left it yesterday on the desk, now lets see how long it will last without shaking it or winding.


----------



## Citizen V

paintingtiger said:


> Nice to see it on the bracelet. Looks very nice. I always wondered how the bracelet/head connection would look in person, with it's integrated look. I like the idea of it but wondered if it would be too bulky or awkward looking. Judging from your pics, it seems very nicely done and almost seamless.


Yeah I think they did a good job at making it look like an integrated bracelet without making it one. I wasn't a fan of it at first, but it's growing on me.


----------



## paintingtiger

Citizen V said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see it on the bracelet. Looks very nice. I always wondered how the bracelet/head connection would look in person, with it's integrated look. I like the idea of it but wondered if it would be too bulky or awkward looking. Judging from your pics, it seems very nicely done and almost seamless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think they did a good job at making it look like an integrated bracelet without making it one. I wasn't a fan of it at first, but it's growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 14285033
Click to expand...

Wow! That looks awesome. Appears to be a nice fit on your wrist.


----------



## jordyl

Have been with mine for 2 weeks... This is my first Ball Watch....absolutely like it! The long wait of pre-order is worth!! hahaha~~


----------



## BundyBear

jordyl said:


> View attachment 14300115
> 
> Have been with mine for 2 weeks... This is my first Ball Watch....absolutely like it! The long wait of pre-order is worth!! hahaha~~


Nice |> congrats on your purchase. It does look good in the flesh compared to the pre-order renders.


----------



## Rhorya

I just got mine. I ordered the blue/blue M18 43mm M18 with the in-house movement. The movement is an awesomely decorated and finished piece of artwork as displayed through the back sapphire case. The watch itself is very handsome. I am a little disappointed with the tritium tubes. They don't seem to be as bright as other T-25 flat tube watches I have.


----------



## gilberca

Finally, after the looong wait, I received my Challenger Roadmaster M today. It's a beaut! Afraid to wear it for fear of the inevitable scratches I'll inflict on it.
I have both the steel bracelet and rubber strap for it. Has anyone sized their bracelet for this model yet? and if so are there any issues with using a Pin pusher tool remove the links?
I have a threaded pin pusher anvil I've used on my Tag watches and figured to use it for this watch.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mitch57

Spring pins instead of screws? That's a first for me. This is the first of 4 Ball watches that I've bought that doesn't use screws for the bracelet. 

The bracelet and clasp look and feel cheap on my model. I haven't even bothered taking it out of the plastic it came wrapped in. I think I'm just going to flip mine for an Omega. 

I'm not impressed with the build quality as compared to my other Ball watches. Pretty disappointed over all. It's my fault for buying a limited edition Pre-Release. Lesson Learned.


----------



## Citizen V

gilberca said:


> Finally, after the looong wait, I received my Challenger Roadmaster M today. It's a beaut! Afraid to wear it for fear of the inevitable scratches I'll inflict on it.
> I have both the steel bracelet and rubber strap for it. Has anyone sized their bracelet for this model yet? and if so are there any issues with using a Pin pusher tool remove the links?
> I have a threaded pin pusher anvil I've used on my Tag watches and figured to use it for this watch.


I sized mine.

It uses pin and collar, and was relatively easy to remove. The pins have a tight fit so you'll need a pair of pliers to pull the pin out after you've pushed it with your tool.


----------



## Triton9

mitch57 said:


> Spring pins instead of screws? That's a first for me. This is the first of 4 Ball watches that I've bought that doesn't use screws for the bracelet.
> 
> The bracelet and clasp look and feel cheap on my model. I haven't even bothered taking it out of the plastic it came wrapped in. I think I'm just going to flip mine for an Omega.
> 
> I'm not impressed with the build quality as compared to my other Ball watches. Pretty disappointed over all. It's my fault for buying a limited edition Pre-Release. Lesson Learned.


Screw in pin doesn't mean it will be good or high quality. You still need tools like Philips screw to get the job done. Like what I just experience with this Fortis.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/fortis-has-worst-screw-pin-bracelet-design-4993581.html#post49396571

You can easily resize a spring pin with these kit.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Metal-...539544&hash=item51e8423875:g:S7wAAOSwdzVXkGqm

And then use a plier to pull out and push in of the pin.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-8-Typi...hash=item4d925878db:m:m-AUbD21pSiM5Z4hX8CJ2sg

These 2 kits cost you $5 only. And I used these cheapie to remove quality old omega 2500 PO and tag heuer aquaracer using spring pin. Spring pin is bulletproof design that will never fail you. Unlike screw in pin which sometimes unknowingly the screw in will loosen as some didn't screw in deep enough due to concern of overscrew.

Spring pin due to spring tension is near impossible to come off by itself and will be my choice for a bracelet watch if choosen for extreme sports.


----------



## mitch57

Triton9 said:


> Screw in pin doesn't mean it will be good or high quality. You still need tools like Philips screw to get the job done. Like what I just experience with this Fortis.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/fortis-has-worst-screw-pin-bracelet-design-4993581.html#post49396571
> 
> You can easily resize a spring pin with these kit.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Metal-...539544&hash=item51e8423875:g:S7wAAOSwdzVXkGqm
> 
> And then use a plier to pull out and push in of the pin.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-8-Typi...hash=item4d925878db:m:m-AUbD21pSiM5Z4hX8CJ2sg
> 
> These 2 kits cost you $5 only. And I used these cheapie to remove quality old omega 2500 PO and tag heuer aquaracer using spring pin. Spring pin is bulletproof design that will never fail you. Unlike screw in pin which sometimes unknowingly the screw in will loosen as some didn't screw in deep enough due to concern of overscrew.
> 
> Spring pin due to spring tension is near impossible to come off by itself and will be my choice for a bracelet watch if choosen for extreme sports.


Thanks Triton9,

I have every tool needed for almost every watch out there. I have over 16 watches in my collection and a few of them have spring pins. One or two of them have spring pins and collars. Lose a collar on one of those spring pins and see how much fun it is to find it or replace that collar.

I'm just not a fan of spring pins and all of my watches including Ball, Omega, Oris, Citizen, Rolex, Mido, etc. have screws with the exception of this new Ball watch, and a cheap Seiko and citizen watch.

For the price of entry these watches should have screws and not pins. Plus, this Ball watch is several steps below in quality compared to any of the other Ball watches I own despite it having an in house movement.

I'm just hoping I can at least get what I paid for it in a sale or trade.


----------



## lexurg

mitch57 said:


> Thanks Triton9,
> 
> I have every tool needed for almost every watch out there. I have over 16 watches in my collection and a few of them have spring pins. One or two of them have spring pins and collars. Lose a collar on one of those spring pins and see how much fun it is to find it or replace that collar.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of spring pins and all of my watches including Ball, Omega, Oris, Citizen, Rolex, Mido, etc. have screws with the exception of this new Ball watch, and a cheap Seiko and citizen watch.
> 
> For the price of entry these watches should have screws and not pins. Plus, this Ball watch is several steps below in quality compared to any of the other Ball watches I own despite it having an in house movement.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can at least get what I paid for it in a sale or trade.


I personally don't have any other Ball watches, thus I'm curious, what specifically do you think is not on par with the other Ball watches you own?


----------



## Triton9

mitch57 said:


> Thanks Triton9,
> 
> I have every tool needed for almost every watch out there. I have over 16 watches in my collection and a few of them have spring pins. One or two of them have spring pins and collars. Lose a collar on one of those spring pins and see how much fun it is to find it or replace that collar.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of spring pins and all of my watches including Ball, Omega, Oris, Citizen, Rolex, Mido, etc. have screws with the exception of this new Ball watch, and a cheap Seiko and citizen watch.
> 
> For the price of entry these watches should have screws and not pins. Plus, this Ball watch is several steps below in quality compared to any of the other Ball watches I own despite it having an in house movement.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can at least get what I paid for it in a sale or trade.


I don't see how a reason or justification that screw in pin is better than spring pin. I just snap my Fortis screw in pin. You think it will be cheap or fun to find a replacement? Spring pin is high quality too. Don't be hip by the fact Rolex used screw in pin and all other watches must follow. I owned hundred over watches over the years and I will say the best bracelet design is spring pin. Simple and yet very robust. It will never fail you. The fact spring pin bracelet can go for extreme sports tells you how good the design it can be.


----------



## gilberca

Thanks for the inputs. I just finished up resizing the bracelet using my Pin anvil and a small pair of needle nosed pliers. Pushed the pins 3/4 out and pulled the rest of the way with the pliers. 
No harder than sizing my Tags. I also have the rubber strap for this watch and will try that out after I get the Bergeon Watch spring tool. Don't want to use a screwdriver on the spring pins and risk scratching up the lugs.


----------



## avdron

For those who got 40mm, how much does it weigh? It looks slim, should be light, is it?


----------



## gilberca

Got the Bergeon Watch Spring tool and was able to use the model 6767-F to remove the SS band easily from watch lugs and just as easily replace with the Rubber strap. I prefer the Rubber strap on this model since it not only reduces the weight, I think it makes the watch overall look better-fitted on my wrist.


----------



## mitch57

Now this is what I call "Quality Control"! LOL...!

This is a basic final QC step which obviously wasn't done! Man has Ball gone down hill in the last couple of years.

None of my previous Ball watches have had an issue like this before. Sad...

I've requested a refund from Ball since this is a brand new watch. I'll update this thread once I hear back from Ball on what my options are.


----------



## jrgoffin

mitch57 said:


> Thanks Triton9,
> 
> I have every tool needed for almost every watch out there. I have over 16 watches in my collection and a few of them have spring pins. One or two of them have spring pins and collars. Lose a collar on one of those spring pins and see how much fun it is to find it or replace that collar.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of spring pins and all of my watches including Ball, Omega, Oris, Citizen, Rolex, Mido, etc. have screws with the exception of this new Ball watch, and a cheap Seiko and citizen watch.
> 
> For the price of entry these watches should have screws and not pins. Plus, this Ball watch is several steps below in quality compared to any of the other Ball watches I own despite it having an in house movement.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can at least get what I paid for it in a sale or trade.


You could always go pick up a TAG Aquaracer. It's retail price is $2200+ and it uses spring pins in its bracelet which is very similar. This one is quite the bang for the buck and is much nicer than the TAG, especially with the better movement, COSC cert, etc.


----------



## mitch57

jrgoffin said:


> This one is quite the bang for the buck and is much nicer than the TAG, especially with the better movement, COSC cert, etc.


Not in my opinion. Beyond the spring bars is the build quality of this watch. Did you not see my most recent post with the picture showing the wrong color 1 o'clock indices marker? Plus, the material and quality of the clasp on this model is way below any previous Ball watch I own. The divers extension is total garbage. It's about as thick as a piece of aluminum foil. I'm skeptical that it will even hold up to daily desk diving duties. Very thin and flimsy.

I'm hoping to get a full refund on this watch. I'm still waiting for an answer from Ball.


----------



## jrgoffin

Same clasp as the Aquaracer, right down to the divers extension. Don’t see a lot of complaints about them, other than maybe the stupid price. Otherwise, there is nothing flimsy about this watch, although you are entitled to your opinions.

The marker index is unfortunate. In the daylight, they all look the same, so it’s not unreasonable to think one could slip through the cracks. If it happened to mine, I’d just get them to swap it out rather than blowing a gasket over it. Otherwise, I see this watch easily holding up to daily wear, and lots are quite happy with it.


----------



## mitch57

jrgoffin said:


> Same clasp as the Aquaracer, right down to the divers extension. Don't see a lot of complaints about them, other than maybe the stupid price. Otherwise, there is nothing flimsy about this watch, although you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> The marker index is unfortunate. In the daylight, they all look the same, so it's not unreasonable to think one could slip through the cracks. If it happened to mine, I'd just get them to swap it out rather than blowing a gasket over it. Otherwise, I see this watch easily holding up to daily wear, and lots are quite happy with it.


I'm not sure if you own any other Ball watches or not but I'm doing a comparison between 3 other Ball watches that I own. It's below par in fit, finish, and quality compared to my other 3 Ball watches. I'm not making any other comparisons between this Ball model and other watch brands.

Your comment on this being the exact same clasp as the Tag Aquaracer tells me that Ball isn't making the clasp and possibly not the bracelet either. I know this is common practice for some watch brands. However, If I'm not mistaken, Ball Watch used to either make their own bracelets and clasps or at least designed their own bracelets and clasps. So I'm guessing this isn't the case on this model and they're outsourcing these parts now instead of being in house.

In either case, I'm not a fan of the bracelet and clasp on this model.


----------



## paintingtiger

mitch57 said:


> jrgoffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same clasp as the Aquaracer, right down to the divers extension. Don't see a lot of complaints about them, other than maybe the stupid price. Otherwise, there is nothing flimsy about this watch, although you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> The marker index is unfortunate. In the daylight, they all look the same, so it's not unreasonable to think one could slip through the cracks. If it happened to mine, I'd just get them to swap it out rather than blowing a gasket over it. Otherwise, I see this watch easily holding up to daily wear, and lots are quite happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you own any other Ball watches or not but I'm doing a comparison between 3 other Ball watches that I own. It's below par in fit, finish, and quality compared to my other 3 Ball watches. I'm not making any other comparisons between this Ball model and other watch brands.
> 
> Your comment on this being the exact same clasp as the Tag Aquaracer tells me that Ball isn't making the clasp and possibly not the bracelet either. I know this is common practice for some watch brands. However, If I'm not mistaken, Ball Watch used to either make their own bracelets and clasps or at least designed their own bracelets and clasps. So I'm guessing this isn't the case on this model and they're outsourcing these parts now instead of being in house.
> 
> In either case, I'm not a fan of the bracelet and clasp on this model.
Click to expand...

I would think the only clasp that Ball makes is the patented one on their hydrocarbons. The others I'm sure are outsourced, and have always been. That would be the case with pretty much every watch brand in this price range.

The rest of the bracelet on the Roadmaster seems pretty unique to Ball and these models in particular (although I don't know the details of their manufacture). They did use the same bracelet (with a butterfly clasp) on the BMW series watches years ago, and I remember seeing rave reviews on these bracelets back then. I've never handled one in person, but they look pretty nice on-line. Maybe in person is different.


----------



## jrgoffin

mitch57 said:


> I'm not sure if you own any other Ball watches or not but I'm doing a comparison between 3 other Ball watches that I own. It's below par in fit, finish, and quality compared to my other 3 Ball watches. I'm not making any other comparisons between this Ball model and other watch brands.
> 
> Your comment on this being the exact same clasp as the Tag Aquaracer tells me that Ball isn't making the clasp and possibly not the bracelet either. I know this is common practice for some watch brands. However, If I'm not mistaken, Ball Watch used to either make their own bracelets and clasps or at least designed their own bracelets and clasps. So I'm guessing this isn't the case on this model and they're outsourcing these parts now instead of being in house.
> 
> In either case, I'm not a fan of the bracelet and clasp on this model.


Yes, I own an AeroGMT and bought another model for my wife which are both flawless. This one is what it is, and I did enough research to know about the bracelet beforehand. Couldn't care less if it's outsourced since I'm not disappointed with it at the price point. Having owned an Aquaracer briefly a few years back, I'll take this one over it any day.

In your case, sell the thing and move on. Plenty others are quite happy with it.


----------



## mitch57

It will be difficult to sell without taking a significant loss in what I paid with the wrong color indices at 1'oClock.

This is a pretty bad QC assembly problem. I believe all upper end manufactures have a Lume test as part of the assembly line process. Otherwise, how would they ever be able to consistently verify that they have the right colored tubes for each indices if they all look the same in daylight? 

I think the same process is done for the Super- LumiNova watches. The paint can also be the same color in daylight as well. So you wouldn't know without doing a Lume test. I would think they would have a "Black Light" on the assembly line to show the Lume as it travels down the line.

Far less likely of an issue with paint as compared to tubes. Paint is probably pre-programmed into the computer per model run. Tubes are probably "Hand" sorted which would be more prone to "Human Error" vs a tested and pre-programmed software program. Hence, a second "Lume" test should be done to verify correct tube colors.

I will update this post once I hear what Ball is offering to do for me.


----------



## husky_ky

Finally got my Roadmaster Challenger M in 40mm today in Australia, what a looooong 10 month wait! Was well worth it though, adjusted my clasp as soon as I got it and it now sits comfortably.


----------



## husky_ky

Finally got my Roadmaster Challenger M in 40mm today in Australia, what a looooong 10 month wait!:roll::roll:
Was well worth it though, adjusted my clasp as soon as I got it and it now sits comfortably b-):-d







View attachment 14356781


----------



## BundyBear

husky_ky said:


> Finally got my Roadmaster Challenger M in 40mm today in Australia, what a looooong 10 month wait!:roll::roll:
> Was well worth it though, adjusted my clasp as soon as I got it and it now sits comfortably b-):-d


New member! Welcome to Watch U Seek forums and warm welcome to the Ball Watch family. 

Congrats on your purchase! |> Wear it in good health.

Now you got to answer this question for some of us that have been discussing about inbound taxes. The question is; "Did you have to pay any customs duty or taxes on top of what you already paid on the Ball website?"


----------



## husky_ky

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> New member! Welcome to Watch U Seek forums and warm welcome to the Ball Watch family.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase! |> Wear it in good health.
> 
> Now you got to answer this question for some of us that have been discussing about inbound taxes. The question is; "Did you have to pay any customs duty or taxes on top of what you already paid on the Ball website?"


Thanks for the well wishes, definitely excited to wear it anytime possible!

I'm also glad to report that I didn't have to pay any extra duties or fees above what was paid on the Ball website. The watch is also running accurately at +1s for the first day, so far so good!


----------



## BundyBear

husky_ky said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, definitely excited to wear it anytime possible!
> 
> I'm also glad to report that I didn't have to pay any extra duties or fees above what was paid on the Ball website. The watch is also running accurately at +1s for the first day, so far so good!


Thanks! So the tax situation hasn't changed since I last bought it. Was the watch sent to you from the distributor in Sydney?


----------



## husky_ky

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was the watch sent to you from the distributor in Sydney?


Yup - it was from AVSTEV, sent to an address of my choosing via Toll ;-)
They've really cut out the ADs in their new business model!


----------



## BundyBear

husky_ky said:


> Yup - it was from AVSTEV, sent to an address of my choosing via Toll ;-)
> They've really cut out the ADs in their new business model!


I have had good and pleasant interactions with AVSTEV. They are the importers for some other high end brands as well.


----------



## tweaked2

Is the 40mm really 14mm thick?


----------



## husky_ky

tweaked2 said:


> Is the 40mm really 14mm thick?


I just had a quick measure and it's 14.5-14.7mm with a sheet a handtowel for protection, so yea it's at least 14mm thick! :-d


----------



## Citizen V

I've been looking for a new strap for my blue/black Roadmaster and finally settled on a BandRBands "sailcloth" strap. I'm still not in love with the bracelet, and my Isofrane was too casual for work.

I'm extremely happy with my choice! The blue stitching matches pretty well, and the strap is fairly comfortable. I was afraid it was going to be extremely stiff, but it's pretty pliable from the start.


----------



## husky_ky

Citizen V said:


> I've been looking for a new strap for my blue/black Roadmaster and finally settled on a BandRBands "sailcloth" strap. I'm still not in love with the bracelet, and my Isofrane was too casual for work.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with my choice! The blue stitching matches pretty well, and the strap is fairly comfortable. I was afraid it was going to be extremely stiff, but it's pretty pliable from the start.
> 
> View attachment 14365537


Very nice match indeed! Great find!

On a related note, does anyone know why the RC18M is relatively lightweight despite being a stainless steel model? Just compared it to Engineer 2 from a mate and the RC18M is actually lighter (both are steel bands), and the RC18M is actually around the same weight as a Tudor Black Bay with Ti bracelet, which has people in office (all mechanical engineers) suspecting it's actually Titanium...


----------



## husky_ky

Had a bit of time on my hands today so decided to put on the Di-Modell Jumbo splashproof calfskin straps i bought in advance, turns out alright!
The brown accentuates the blue and black colors well, and definitely reduces the weight quite dramatically!


----------



## Citizen V

If anyone was looking for a Roadmaster M Challenger 18, with blue bezel and dial, there's a LNIB one on available on eBay for less than the pre-order price. It's sold by Govberg Jewelers. Not only is it listed at only $1250, you can also get $150 off with the code *JUST4LUXE*, which expires today at midnight.

Total for me comes out to be $1166 (including tax) plus $11 in eBay Bucks.

While it's a steal, it unfortunately confirms this version with the manufacture movement doesn't really have better resale than other Ball models.


----------



## BundyBear

Citizen V said:


> If anyone was looking for a Roadmaster M Challenger 18, with blue bezel and dial, there's a LNIB one on available on eBay for less than the pre-order price. It's sold by Govberg Jewelers. Not only is it listed at only $1250, you can also get $150 off with the code *JUST4LUXE*, which expires today at midnight.
> 
> Total for me comes out to be $1166 (including tax) plus $11 in eBay Bucks.
> 
> While it's a steal, it unfortunately confirms this version with the manufacture movement doesn't really have better resale than other Ball models.


Like, OMG. Can't believe it. Straight off the bat and the resale price is already less than the pre-order. :-(


----------



## evancamp13

Hi all, I have a question about this watch... maybe it was answered already, maybe not:

At first glance, I love the look of this watch. It's simple and I just really like it. After looking at them a few more times, something is sticking out like a sore thumb that I don't understand: why is the bottom 15 minutes of the chapter ring a different increment than the rest of the watch face?? I don't understand it. Does it serve some purpose that I don't understand? Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it... why is it that way? Thanks


----------



## evancamp13

Posted twice for some reason....


----------



## tweaked2

Thanks for taking the time. What a gorgeous design but I'm afraid the thickness is too much for me. I tend to lean towards thinner profile watches. How does it wear?



husky_ky said:


> I just had a quick measure and it's 14.5-14.7mm with a sheet a handtowel for protection, so yea it's at least 14mm thick! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14364639


----------



## Citizen V

evancamp13 said:


> Hi all, I have a question about this watch... maybe it was answered already, maybe not:
> 
> At first glance, I love the look of this watch. It's simple and I just really like it. After looking at them a few more times, something is sticking out like a sore thumb that I don't understand: why is the bottom 15 minutes of the chapter ring a different increment than the rest of the watch face?? I don't understand it. Does it serve some purpose that I don't understand? Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it... why is it that way? Thanks


Someone asked Danny Thompson (owner of the Challenger II vehicle and co-designer of the watch) that because sadly he didn't respond.

My guess is that its takes inspiration from "vintage racing gauges" like the Roadmaster GMT's dial that Thompson also helped design. Many gauges are only 3/4 of a circle. The RC18's dial kind of mimics that, by "cutting" away the bottom 1/4. It just happens to "reveal" another layer beneath. Maybe they thought it'd look better with smaller increments rather than being completely empty?

EDIT: I did a quick Paint edit because I was curious what it'd look if they did make it empty. I like it better the actual design better than this mock-up.


----------



## evancamp13

Citizen V said:


> Someone asked Danny Thompson (owner of the Challenger II vehicle and co-designer of the watch) that because sadly he didn't respond.
> 
> My guess is that its takes inspiration from "vintage racing gauges" like the Roadmaster GMT's dial that Thompson also helped design. Many gauges are only 3/4 of a circle. The RC18's dial kind of mimics that, by "cutting" away the bottom 1/4. It just happens to "reveal" another layer beneath. Maybe they thought it'd look better with smaller increments rather than being completely empty?
> 
> EDIT: I did a quick Paint edit because I was curious what it'd look if they did make it empty. I like it better the actual design better than this mock-up.
> View attachment 14426787


Know what? I can see it now... But you're right, a typical gauge in a car would just have nothing in the bottom quadrant instead of a different grading scale. It's just a weird thing for me now that it is now all I see every time I look at one of these. I don't know why it bugs me so much... I wanted one real bad when I saw it, now I just think it might bother me every time I look at the watch.

Thank you for the very thorough answer!


----------



## husky_ky

tweaked2 said:


> Thanks for taking the time. What a gorgeous design but I'm afraid the thickness is too much for me. I tend to lean towards thinner profile watches. How does it wear?
> 
> 
> 
> husky_ky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a quick measure and it's 14.5-14.7mm with a sheet a handtowel for protection, so yea it's at least 14mm thick! [IMGclass=inlineimg]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 14364639
Click to expand...

I'd say it wears just fine, even on my slender wrist of 17cm circumference. The watch height is due to all those tritium tube height clearance, with the minute hand needing to clear the hour markers, the seconds needing to clear the minutes, and the sapphire glass needing to clear the seconds hand...


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Citizen V said:


> I've been looking for a new strap for my blue/black Roadmaster and finally settled on a BandRBands "sailcloth" strap. I'm still not in love with the bracelet, and my Isofrane was too casual for work.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with my choice! The blue stitching matches pretty well, and the strap is fairly comfortable. I was afraid it was going to be extremely stiff, but it's pretty pliable from the start.
> 
> View attachment 14365537


Are you able to confirm that the strap pictured here is 22mm? I just picked up the 43mm day/date model and Ball online states the lug width is 21mm. The strap pictured here is sharp looking combo but is only available in 22mm on the B&R website.

Thanks


----------



## Citizen V

steelcityfishanddive said:


> Are you able to confirm that the strap pictured here is 22mm? I just picked up the 43mm day/date model and Ball online states the lug width is 21mm. The strap pictured here is sharp looking combo but is only available in 22mm on the B&R website.
> 
> Thanks


The strap I have is 20mm. I have the smaller Challenger model which has a 20mm lug width.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

ahhh, thanks.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Is 21mm lug width that weird? Definitely not as many options as 20 or 22mm.


----------



## TheBearded

steelcityfishanddive said:


> Is 21mm lug width that weird? Definitely not as many options as 20 or 22mm.


Both of my Ball watches have 21mm lug widths(both 43mm dia.). It definitely is hard to find that "right" strap for them. I love the bracelets that came on though, so that's a plus.

But depending on the amount you're willing to spend, there are some good 21mm straps out there, I just had two single pass NATOs show up from C&B today. And I've got a custom leather in transit now from Clover Straps. Just gotta hunt for those odd lug width straps, unfortunately.


----------



## morrison2951

Yep. My Fireman series watches dating back over a decade ago are 21mm lug width cases. 

I've just kept them on the OEM bracelets, leather and rubber straps.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Yeah, I do enjoy the bracelet it came on. I was just hoping to pick up that B&R black sailcloth with blue stitching as it was a good looking combo. I'll keep an eye out.


----------

